# so I broke my spacebar



## irkkaaja (Jan 27, 2010)

How do I edit the keymap to set some other key to space? Google only found this, which is from 2002 (!!!):
http://www.freebsddiary.org/kbdcontrol.php


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think much has changed.  Copy /usr/share/syscons/keymaps/us.iso.kbd to something else and hack away.  I believe with X, you have to muddle around with xmodmap(1).  Good luck.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2010)

check out xmodmap.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 27, 2010)

There's also the option of using the mouse to select a space and then use middle-click to paste it whenever you need one (assuming you're at a console).

Or you could fork out $3 and get a new keyboard...


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 27, 2010)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Or you could fork out $3 and get a new keyboard...



& if it's a laptop, amazon & buy dot com sell several kinds of those keyboards.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2010)

1. buy $3 keyboard.
2. remove spacebar from $3 keyboard.
3. return faulty $3 keyboard as it was shipped with no spacebar.
4. ???
5. profit.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2010)

wait, does the spacebar not work, or did u like crack it in half or something?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 27, 2010)

Software hacks are great to have available if you have to but are you sure its broken chief? Any key can be popped off and cleaned underneath or repaired, even on laptops. Just getting it out there as I don't know you and some things aren't obvious to everyone. Information is key. Hope whatever route you choose works out for you.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 27, 2010)

inurneck said:
			
		

> ..are you sure its broken chief?



wellifhetypesandthetextlookslikethisthenit'sbroken:e

jk.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> wellifhetypesandthetextlookslikethisthenit'sbroken:e
> 
> jk.



Always gotta be a smartass.


----------



## irkkaaja (Jan 28, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> wait, does the spacebar not work, or did u like crack it in half or something?



It's a Lenovo Thinkpad T61. Apparently it's impossible to replace the spacebar on them, which is kind of crazy.

But yeah, the bar is broken.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't like impossible. Be a man and take that shit apart. lol.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 28, 2010)

irkkaaja said:
			
		

> It's a Lenovo Thinkpad T61. Apparently it's impossible to replace the spacebar on them, which is kind of crazy



Number 1 rule about computers - NOTHING is impossible!  

If you don't want to disassemble your laptop and try to hack a solution, you can get replacement keys for your specific keyboard on fleabay for $1-5, though I don't know how it's broken or if simply replacing the key would fix it.  You can also get a complete keyboard for about $20 shipped.





			
				LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> 1. buy $3 keyboard.
> 2. remove spacebar from $3 keyboard.
> 3. return faulty $3 keyboard as it was shipped with no spacebar.
> 4. ???
> 5. profit.



This reminds me of the gnomes from South Park:

Step 1- Collect underpants.
Step 2- ?
Step 3- Profit


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 28, 2010)

irkkaaja said:
			
		

> It's a Lenovo Thinkpad T61. Apparently it's impossible to replace the spacebar on them, which is kind of crazy.
> 
> But yeah, the bar is broken.



Buy one

Take the old one out

and so on.  It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## randi@ (Feb 1, 2010)

irkkaaja said:
			
		

> It's a Lenovo Thinkpad T61. Apparently it's impossible to replace the spacebar on them, which is kind of crazy.
> 
> But yeah, the bar is broken.



FWIW, my son spilled some soup on my macbook pro keyboard, so I had to deal with half the keyboard being broken. Instead of going the spendy route and paying for some "genius" to put in a keyboard replacement that probably would have cost at least $300, I went to frys and picked up one of the USB compact keyboards. No numpad, fits right in the laptop bag along with the laptop. I think they run around $15 or so.

Or you could be all ghetto and roll your own solution by filing down a popsicle stick and gluing some small springs to it, like the kind found in the battery compartments of laser pointers.

Remapping the key might be a good short term solution, but it sounds like it might be awkward when you switch to a different computer & keyboard.


----------

